

ClojureDB - a networked document database engine - howardg
https://github.com/HouzuoGuo/ClojureDB

======
saurik
Seems to only be written in Clojure, and has no relation to the people behind
Clojure... should not be using the Clojure name/brand in this fashion.

~~~
howardg
thank you, will do

